# Retiring to Lanzarote / UK Government Rules



## MikeF47 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi
My wife and I are looking at retiring to the island of Lanzarote. We are trying to find out more about the UK Government rules and regulations for healthcare and medical cover after we have moved. Can anyone point me to the right web site to get the info. 
Mike


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MikeF47 said:


> Hi
> My wife and I are looking at retiring to the island of Lanzarote. We are trying to find out more about the UK Government rules and regulations for healthcare and medical cover after we have moved. Can anyone point me to the right web site to get the info.
> Mike


You're here!
What do you want to know
How old are you, for a starter, and are you both UK citizens?


----------



## MikeF47 (Oct 22, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You're here!
> What do you want to know
> How old are you, for a starter, and are you both UK citizens?


Ages are 60 and 61 and we are both UK citizens
Mike


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You need to contact the DWP and request a form to be able to claim overseas health benefits here, E112
Thats the form that you will ultimately use to gain a medical card and therefore full medical cover under the Spanish system

Its explained here:
DWP - Services and benefits - A to Z - EEA Agreement

If you're not of retirement age then you need an E106, and this will give you up to 2 years health cover under the system here, but after that you will need private cover until one of you reaches retirement age.

You can have your state pension paid and taxed here, but if you have a government pension then that has to be taxed in the UK. Bear in mind if you have any private pension then the lump sums payable may not be deemed as tax free in Spain


----------



## MikeF47 (Oct 22, 2008)

Many Thanks,
I'll have at look at the site you suggested
Cheers
Mike


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

MikeF47 said:


> Ages are 60 and 61 and we are both UK citizens
> Mike


You have cracked it then, your wife is obviously drawing a UK state pension and will then get the full Spanish healthcare. You then ride on the back of her and get the same medical benefits.


----------

